# Anal Gland Problem



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

I need to take my 5 year old Daisy to the vet every month to release Anal Glands they are always full and if you are late going she shrieks in pain

Is this a Hav problem that she can't seem to release them by herself?

Thx


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

My Piper has this issue as well, for a while I was taking her to the vet every 6 weeks. I asked the vet if diet could contribute but he doesn't think so although suggested adding fiber could be beneficial. I found that when I would feed her chicken it would be worse and when I switched her to lamb, I did not have to take her as often. The vet doesn't think so, but it seemed to make a difference.

Piper is a poop eater and when I got my second, I started adding pumpkin to their food because I had heard it works to stop it. Well, not only has it helped with the poop eating but it is also very high in fiber so I'm hoping it's helping the anal gland issue as well. I haven't taken her to get them expressed since adding pumpkin, so fingers crossed!

I know how upsetting this is, I hated seeing Piper in obvious discomfort and she would squeal at the vets office getting them expressed. I hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Are the poos nice and firm?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How can you tell if it needs to be done? Are they in pain?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't know if it's a Havanese thing or not, but Timmy's are generally full or full/medium when I get him groomed every 5-6 weeks. I too asked if there was something I could do to prevent this but was told there really isn't anything.

Suzi,
When Timmy's were really full, and I was considering taking him to the vet, he was biting the base of his talk and scooching. I had a grooming appointment in the middle of all this and mentioned it, he was immediately fine afterwards so that was it. I don't know if it's painful or itchy or what but it does bother them.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

My understanding is that if you start doing it to a dog (expressing their glands), they will tend to need it done thereafter - but some dogs simply do need it done, for whatever reason. If yours doesn't seem to need it done, don't start, but if they need it done it will be pretty apparent, and yes they will be extremely (and increasingly) uncomfortable. Is this correct?


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

That's what I've been hearing as well. Once you start you have to keep doing it. Adri got hers done for the first time at the vet (banfield). I regret getting it done. The vet did suggest adding more fiber to her diet should help. I'm suspicious of our vet and not sure if they are trying to nickle and dime us. it's $27 at banfield to get it expressed...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ox3pxo said:


> That's what I've been hearing as well. Once you start you have to keep doing it. Adri got hers done for the first time at the vet (banfield). I regret getting it done. The vet did suggest adding more fiber to her diet should help. I'm suspicious of our vet and not sure if they are trying to nickle and dime us. it's $27 at banfield to get it expressed...


I'm a little suspicious of pet store veterinary practices in general. I suspect that they are pretty much a revolving door, and you get whoever happens to be on duty that day. I want someone who KNOWS my dog. I use a fantastic holistic vet. She is about half an hour away, but well worth the drive. She really listens, understands Havanese (Kodi is not her first Havanese client!) and understands the needs of performance dogs.

The first vet I used for Kodi was the local one we've used (very happily) for our cat for many years. He's very nice, but they are big on vaccinating for everything under the sun, and Kodi is the first Havanese the've ever seen that isn't a puppy mill dog from the "puppy store" down the street. The kicker was when they misdiagnosed pulled muscles in his hind leg as a PARASITE INFECTION!!! (even though I TOLD them that the problem showed up RIGHT after an Agility demo) I was referred to my new vet by my Obedience friends, and have been SO happy we made the change. You might want to check around for someone else, if you can.


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

I just had the same problem with my dog. She is 4 years old and this is the first time I had a problem. The Dr. Said to add either a teaspoon of Metamucil (unflavored to her food) I mix it with some hot water or a teaspoon of Libby's pumpkin which she loves. I think it may help but not sure yet.


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

Daisy has hard poops and apparently cannot release the glands when she poops
I go to a vet that is not part of a Store and is quite good


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

As for how I can tell if I am late going to the Vet? Easy she starts screaming usually in the middle if the night for a few minutes. You definitely know you waited too long. She dies not lick or scoot. Just screams. It's terrible


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

I pay $15 at a Vet not connected to a Banfield


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Today I did Cora's anal glands and it was quite easy. He didn't move and was obviously comfortable. Discharge was brown and runny. It took about 1 minute of massaging. I turned his rear to a mirror and watch where I am squeezing instead of getting too close to his butt. At the end I had to clean the mirror but it wasn't as messy as they say in below videos.

best case:





this one shows how to squeeze and push it up, instead of pressing it down:






My experience was very positive but this might be a realistic case. I was sorry for the second guy:


----------

